
Fosshost: Not-for-profit cloud-based hosting provider - severine
https://fosshost.org/
======
severine
Also, from [https://fosshost.org/some-of-the-projects-we-are-
helping/](https://fosshost.org/some-of-the-projects-we-are-helping/)

> _We often get asked who we are helping, so to give you an idea, we have
> compiled a list of some of the projects within the open source community._

Miraheze – Miraheze runs the same software as Wikipedia, by offering hosted
MediaWikis’

Xubuntu – is a Canonical Ltd.–recognised, community-maintained derivative of
Ubuntu

XFCE – is a free and open-source desktop environment for Linux and BSD
operating systems

Qubes OS – is a security-focused desktop operating system that aims to provide
security through isolation.

Noisebridge – is an anarchistic hacker space located in San Francisco,
inspired by Metalab and c-base

